# stijfdeftig



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen

Ik zou graag weten wat dit adjectief betekent. Het verschijnt nergens in de woordenboeken.
Hier is een beetje context:

Toenmalige BRT-nieuwslezers waren bekend omwille van hun stijfdeftig, pedant en overdreven verzorgd Nederlands dat eigenlijk niemand thuis of op straat sprak.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## eno2

Precies wat het zegt: stijf en deftig. Het Nederlands springt nogal losjes om met samenstellingen. Red Arrow heeft gezegd dat alle samenstellingen met twee bestaande Nederlandse woorden Nederlands zijn.



> *VORMELIJK*
> 
> 
> 1) Afstandelijk 2) Beleefd 3) Beschaafd 4) Complimenteus 5) Deftig 6) Fatsoenlijk 7) Formalistisch 8) Formeel 9) Hoofs 10) Officieel 11) Pontificaal 12) Stadhuisachtig 13) Stijf 14) Stijf deftig 15) Stijfdeftig 16) Stijfjes
> Gevonden op Puzzelwoordenboek VORMELIJK


Vormelijk - 2 definities - Encyclo

Het puzzelwoordenboek brengt dikwijls uitkomst. Natuurlijk niet  met grote autoriteit. Ik weet niet of ik een oogje zou dichtknijpen voor stijfdeftig bij het scrabbelen.

Ten onrechte, want het staat ook in DVD


> stijfdeftig:
> stijf·def·tig bijvoeglijk naamwoord 1 stijf1 (3) en deftig


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, 'deftig' is iets als 'decent', Carlitos. 'zoals het hoort', en 'stijf' maakt het nog wat minder soepel ('stiff')...


----------



## eno2

Deftig heeft uiteenlopende betekenissen. Van Dale geeft er vijf, met onderverdelingen.

Nu, de context hier is taalvoering. We kunnen dus wat schiften.

Gezien het denigrerende van de term 'stijfdeftig', is het duidelijk dat het  gaat over een poging om de correcte taalvoering van nieuwslezers als 'bekakt' af te doen, wat een pregnanter en populairder woord is dan 'stijfdeftig'.




> een deftig accent
> a
> zeer beschaafd,
> formeel
> b
> pregnant: *bekakt*


 DVD

Verder in taalcontext:




> •zich deftig uitdrukken =formeel, vormelijk
> •deftig praten


DVD

Terzijde:
Deftig is Belgisch Nederlandse spreektaal voor 'fatsoenlijk'


> Deftig
> BE; spreektaal
> *fatsoenlijk*, net
> •een deftige broek


DVD
[Een bekakte broek is duidelijk iets anders]


Decent heeft ook een link met fatsoenlijk (dat wel breder is van betekenis):



> Decent:
> eerbaar, welvoeglijk, *fatsoenlijk*


DVD

Tegen kinderen zegt men wel eens terechtwijzend: 'je moet fatsoenlijk spreken'.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vergat de context, focuste alleen op het woord 'stijfdeftig'. Voor mij gaat 'stijfdeftig' in zo'n combinatie al snel in de richting van een overdreven verzorgd accent: te stijf, onnatuurlijk, perfect volgens (bepaalde) regels, te stijf.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Een bekend voorbeeld van stijfdeftig taalgebruik is Siegfried Bracke.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

CarlitosMS said:


> Een bekend voorbeeld van stijfdeftig taalgebruik is Siegfried Bracke.


Ach, daar gaan we weer... Nee, Siegfried Bracke is dus geen voorbeeld van stijfdeftig taalgebruik. Hij spreekt vlot, ongedwongen en ongekunsteld algemeen Nederlands op z'n Belgisch, vaak met een vleugje tussentaal erin. Je kunt veel van hem zeggen, maar een stijve hark is hij niet.

Wil je een voorbeeld van stijfdeftig taalgebruik? Koning Philippe.


----------



## eno2

CarlitosMS said:


> Een bekend voorbeeld van stijfdeftig taalgebruik is Siegfried Bracke.




Hij is nog stijf noch deftig en dus ook niet stijfdeftig -vind ik- maar veel heb ik hem niet beluisterd.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Bron: Is Engels cooler dan Nederlands? - The Dutch Grammar Forum


----------



## eno2

Thx. Cross posted, see edited #8

Wel wel een taalforum link. Ik zal al de 8 berichten moeten lezen om de passage te vinden. 

Iedereen geeft daar subjectieve meningen natuurlijk.


----------

